# I feel like a kid again....



## adhocphotographer (Dec 19, 2012)

As one grows up, the excitement of Christmas diminishes... you know what your getting (socks) and it's focus drifts away from the presents and more towards spending time with your family and friends...

But this year... this year.... i can not wait for Christmas morning!!!!! I feel like a 10 year old kid eagerly anticipating the nintendo shaped box under the tree... Why am i so excited this year?... well let me tell you! While finding a hiding spot for my wifes present at home (macbook air), i was rummaging at the back of the guest room closet to see if there was space there, i found a 5d mkiii kit!!!!  soooo.... it is there, 15ft from where i sleep.... and i can't touch it until the morning of the 25th! Hence the excitement... I just hope she charges the battery for me! 

Anyway, this has no real relevance to anyone, but since i don't have many photo-buddies (recently moved to india) here so i needed to share... now i need to act all nonchalant so my wife doesn't find out...

I hope you all have a great Christmas season and a happy new year...


----------



## Synomis192 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hahaha, so you were looking for a hiding spot and you "happpen: to stumble upon your christmas gift? Suuuure haha, we believe you. JUST KIDDING

Your wife must love you. Did you get the macbook with retina display? If not... I don't know if I consider a fair christmas for her 

anyways, good luck waiting 6 more days. Start looking for people who are willing to buy to EF-S lenses from you haha.


----------



## Eli (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations on the keeper; your wife.
Oh and you'll love the camera, simply awesome! Get started reading about the functions and the manual on the Internet, lots of neato burrito stuff.


----------



## m (Dec 19, 2012)

-> carefully open the box
-> take out the original camera

-> buy a disposable camera, and label it "5DMkIII" with a black marker
-> put it into the box and seal

now, when it comes to unwrapping, quickly(!) pull out the 5D to frame the expression of her face.
Great photography is all about being well prepared


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 19, 2012)

m said:


> -> carefully open the box
> -> take out the original camera
> 
> -> buy a disposable camera, and label it "5DMkIII" with a black marker
> ...



hahahaha - great idea... though, i think i will just suck it up and wait.. 

have a good Christmas everyone! I kinda know I'm going too!


----------



## RC (Dec 19, 2012)

Good thing she doesn't read this forum and this specific thread. Pull out the battery and charge it up, she'll never know.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 19, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> As one grows up, the excitement of Christmas diminishes... you know what your getting (socks) and it's focus drifts away from the presents and more towards spending time with your family and friends...
> 
> But this year... this year.... i can not wait for Christmas morning!!!!! I feel like a 10 year old kid eagerly anticipating the nintendo shaped box under the tree... Why am i so excited this year?... well let me tell you! While finding a hiding spot for my wifes present at home (macbook air), i was rummaging at the back of the guest room closet to see if there was space there, i found a 5d mkiii kit!!!!  soooo.... it is there, 15ft from where i sleep.... and i can't touch it until the morning of the 25th! Hence the excitement... I just hope she charges the battery for me!
> 
> ...


When I was ten, there were no Nintendos.


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 19, 2012)

Imagine if she did read this forum and gave you something else instead, let you sweat it out until New Year's Eve!! 



> When I was ten, there were no Nintendos.



That makes two of us.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 19, 2012)

RC said:


> Good thing she doesn't read this forum and this specific thread. Pull out the battery and charge it up, she'll never know.



good plan... on it!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 19, 2012)

Ditto. No Nintendos. Pac-Man, etc at the arcade. Pong. Asteroids.

Sorry kiddos, no Retina for Macbook Air. Hasn't happened yet. The "AppleRumors" are maybe in 2013.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 19, 2012)

m said:


> -> carefully open the box
> -> take out the original camera
> 
> -> buy a disposable camera, and label it "5DMkIII" with a black marker
> ...


Unless you have been outsmarted.... and she left the box where it could be found.... and on Christmas morning you open the box to find a pair of socks.... and your wife snaps the picture of the surprised face.....

And to all: Merry Christmas, happy holidays, may the force be with you, or whatever the appropriate greeting for your religion is.


----------



## gjones5252 (Dec 19, 2012)

My wife got me one year. Bought me when of those lens cups. They even come in a canon box. Well sorta but for that first 8 seconds it really looks like a 24-105. I was clever but also kinda sad. Hah


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrat.....you are a lucky man 

Happy holidays,
Dylan


----------



## gundul (Dec 19, 2012)

gjones5252 said:


> My wife got me one year. Bought me when of those lens cups. They even come in a canon box. Well sorta but for that first 8 seconds it really looks like a 24-105. I was clever but also kinda sad. Hah



Somehow I am feeling the urge to laugh and to cry at the same time.
What a dissonance...


----------



## Razor2012 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hobby Shooter said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > As one grows up, the excitement of Christmas diminishes... you know what your getting (socks) and it's focus drifts away from the presents and more towards spending time with your family and friends...
> ...



When I was ten there wasn't even Pong. 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 19, 2012)

;D  Congratuations!!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 19, 2012)

Eli said:


> Congratulations on the keeper; your wife.
> Oh and you'll love the camera, simply awesome! Get started reading about the functions and the manual on the Internet, lots of neato burrito stuff.


 Advance reading of manual on the internet, Excellent idea!! I'll have to do the same thing, my new 5D Mark III just shipped this morning!! My Christmas starts on Saturday!! ;D


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 19, 2012)

Ahh, I'm happy just readin' this, whether I get anything for Christmas or not, and I just realized there's 5 days 'till then!


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 19, 2012)

A nice LV bag will do nicely to compensate her gift.  Take her someplace nice and give her an evening she'll never forget. Don't forget to bring your camera. It will be nice for some low-light pics with her.  HOHOHO!


----------



## gjones5252 (Dec 19, 2012)

gundul said:


> gjones5252 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife got me one year. Bought me when of those lens cups. They even come in a canon box. Well sorta but for that first 8 seconds it really looks like a 24-105. I was clever but also kinda sad. Hah
> ...


 i just read my post and it looks like i barely speak english. Thats what i get for using my phone when i first wake up. Yeah i was so disappointed. Not in my wife obviously she is amazing and very sneaky with her gift giving. I was just so sure for the first 8 seconds and then my spirit just dropped! ha i am still hoping to get her back this year!


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 19, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> As one grows up, the excitement of Christmas diminishes... you know what your getting (socks) and it's focus drifts away from the presents and more towards spending time with your family and friends...
> 
> But this year... this year.... i can not wait for Christmas morning!!!!! I feel like a 10 year old kid eagerly anticipating the nintendo shaped box under the tree... Why am i so excited this year?... well let me tell you! While finding a hiding spot for my wifes present at home (macbook air), i was rummaging at the back of the guest room closet to see if there was space there, i found a 5d mkiii kit!!!!  soooo.... it is there, 15ft from where i sleep.... and i can't touch it until the morning of the 25th! Hence the excitement... I just hope she charges the battery for me!
> 
> ...




How do you know it's for you? Just saying ;-)


----------



## dstppy (Dec 19, 2012)

m said:


> -> carefully open the box
> -> take out the original camera
> 
> -> buy a disposable camera, and label it "5DMkIII" with a black marker
> ...



My wife can't tell the 5DmkII from the 60D, and she's used the 60D on a trip


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 19, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > As one grows up, the excitement of Christmas diminishes... you know what your getting (socks) and it's focus drifts away from the presents and more towards spending time with your family and friends...
> ...



;D ;D ;D.....LOL


----------



## rpt (Dec 19, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> I just hope she charges the battery for me!


Or you could go buy a battery. You need a spare anyway...

Btw, may be she bought herself the gift! 

Merry clickings! 

After the tragedy in the US, I am refraining from using the word "shoot". Sad episode...


----------



## rpt (Dec 19, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> How do you know it's for you? Just saying ;-)


LOL! Great minds! Or pure fluke


----------



## rpt (Dec 19, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> m said:
> 
> 
> > -> carefully open the box
> ...


This is a great gag! Do it. Don't pass it up. 

Have fun!


----------



## pedro (Dec 19, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> As one grows up, the excitement of Christmas diminishes... you know what your getting (socks) and it's focus drifts away from the presents and more towards spending time with your family and friends...
> 
> But this year... this year.... i can not wait for Christmas morning!!!!! I feel like a 10 year old kid eagerly anticipating the nintendo shaped box under the tree... Why am i so excited this year?... well let me tell you! While finding a hiding spot for my wifes present at home (macbook air), i was rummaging at the back of the guest room closet to see if there was space there, i found a 5d mkiii kit!!!!  soooo.... it is there, 15ft from where i sleep.... and i can't touch it until the morning of the 25th! Hence the excitement... I just hope she charges the battery for me!
> 
> ...



This is the absolutely BEST and MOST HILARIOUS post I've ever read on one of the photog fora...Merry Christmas, adhocphotographer...well as I said in the days before the 5D3s official announcement: "there is joy in the waiting..." 8) And be aware: The 5D3 is an awesome camera! Bought one in August, payed the premium but it was worth every swiss franc! Took some 2.4k photos to date.


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 19, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> When I was ten there wasn't even Pong. 8)


Correction, there was pong, it just started with 'ping'


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 19, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing she doesn't read this forum and this specific thread. Pull out the battery and charge it up, she'll never know.
> ...



Seriously good idea.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 20, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> How do you know it's for you? Just saying ;-)



WHYYYYY would you say that! :O


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 20, 2012)

pedro said:


> This is the absolutely BEST and MOST HILARIOUS post I've ever read on one of the photog fora...Merry Christmas, adhocphotographer...well as I said in the days before the 5D3s official announcement: "there is joy in the waiting..." 8) And be aware: The 5D3 is an awesome camera! Bought one in August, payed the premium but it was worth every swiss franc! Took some 2.4k photos to date.



Thanks... i had to share and I'm glad it spread some cheer! I'm loving all the possible fun i could have with this, but knowing my wife, i don't think she wants me to find it... so all i've done is charge the battery and place it back in the box (good advice chaps)!!! 5 days......


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 20, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > This is the absolutely BEST and MOST HILARIOUS post I've ever read on one of the photog fora...Merry Christmas, adhocphotographer...well as I said in the days before the 5D3s official announcement: "there is joy in the waiting..." 8) And be aware: The 5D3 is an awesome camera! Bought one in August, payed the premium but it was worth every swiss franc! Took some 2.4k photos to date.
> ...


I don't know how to handle this. I am trying to teach my children not to open the Christmas presents before Christmas, although I have admitted to doing that myself when I was a child. Has this spread into the adult generation now? ;D


----------



## madmailman (Dec 20, 2012)

My wife came home last week with a wrapped pressie, handed it to me and said you better learn how to use this before we leave for India (we're in India at the moment for a friend's wedding). I had been lusting over the 5D mkIII since it came out but refrained from buying. I unwrapped the box and it was a brand new 5D3 kit. ;D ;D ;D 

Don't know what I did to deserve my wife but I would so do it again and again (and again)! I hope you have as much fun with yours as I have had with mine. 8)


----------



## SDsc0rch (Dec 20, 2012)

I love this thread


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 20, 2012)

This thread is so awesome. Congrats on your upcoming present. It is such an awesome camera and so fun to use. Four years ago my wife bought me my first DSLR (50D) and it was such a fun Christmas taking pics of everything. Sounds like you'll have a fun morning.


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2012)

Now you have to buy a good compact flash card like Sandisk Extreme 32Gb or 64Gb (and optionally a similarly sized SD card). That way you will be fully prepared.


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2012)

madmailman said:


> Don't know what I did to deserve my wife but I would so do it again and again (and again)!* I hope you have as much fun with yours as I have had with mine. * 8)


Now you have to be more precise: you mean wife or camera? ;D


----------



## Razor2012 (Dec 20, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was ten there wasn't even Pong. 8)
> ...



I know there was ping pong but I was talking about the video game 'Pong'.


----------



## rpt (Dec 20, 2012)

tron said:


> madmailman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what I did to deserve my wife but I would so do it again and again (and again)!* I hope you have as much fun with yours as I have had with mine. * 8)
> ...


Well, why not both? ;D


----------



## tnargs (Dec 21, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> While finding a hiding spot for my wifes present at home (macbook air), i was rummaging at the back of the guest room closet to see if there was space there, i found a 5d mkiii kit!!!!



Well you had better upgrade that Air to a Pro Retina! Fair's fair! Otherwise she might swap the 5DIII back for a 6!


----------



## RC (Dec 21, 2012)

tnargs said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > While finding a hiding spot for my wifes present at home (macbook air), i was rummaging at the back of the guest room closet to see if there was space there, i found a 5d mkiii kit!!!!
> ...


Now that is funny. ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 21, 2012)

tnargs said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > While finding a hiding spot for my wifes present at home (macbook air), i was rummaging at the back of the guest room closet to see if there was space there, i found a 5d mkiii kit!!!!
> ...


 ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 21, 2012)

rpt said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > madmailman said:
> ...


Correct ;D


----------



## AdamJ (Dec 21, 2012)

Today (21 Dec) is the big day. The world is going to end and we're all going to die. Remind your wife of this and suggest to her that you open your presents this morning.

Then, pretend to be surprised when the world doesn't end (unless, of course, the Eta Carinae hypernova event happens today and we actually do all die).


----------



## tron (Dec 21, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> Today (21 Dec) is the big day. The world is going to end and we're all going to die. Remind your wife of this and suggest to her that you open your presents this morning.
> 
> Then, pretend to be surprised when the world doesn't end (unless, of course, the Eta Carinae hypernova event happens today and we actually do all die).


So the non-5DMkIII world ends and a the 5DMkIII just begins


----------



## tpatana (Dec 21, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know it's for you? Just saying ;-)
> ...



Same when you're buying jewelry for your mistress, make sure wife don't see them (or CC bills for local diamond shop), or you're better have good explanation when she opens the gift with something completely different.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh, and I also got my wife a MB Air, and I've been dreaming the 5D3 for past 6 months, and my wife knows it. I wonder should I go through looking all the good hiding places...


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

My wife has been mia for the last year and a half... hence, I didn't get her anything. That being said, I'm certain if she were here, she'd want me to have the 5D MK III that I've been lusting over since announcement... 
So I got it, now she won't have to worry about what to get me!! Yay!


----------



## tron (Dec 21, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> Imagine if she did read this forum and gave you something else instead, let you sweat it out until New Year's Eve!!


Oh NO! That would be Murphy's Law in action


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 22, 2012)

I got a MTL5B for my sister hope she is as happy as the thread starter


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 22, 2012)

SDsc0rch said:


> I love this thread



+1 What a great thread! =) Happy Holidays to you all


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 22, 2012)

btw, I'm getting an 8-15mm fisheye for Christmas! I can't wait to play with it.


----------



## zim (Dec 22, 2012)

When I was ten there was Airfix and proper Meccano and all was well with the world. 

Anyway to the OP have a great Christmas, the best present you will get this year is the person who’s giving you that present.

To everyone else on this great forum have a happy and safe Christmas and a prosperous new year.


----------



## tron (Dec 23, 2012)

This is a proper thread to wish everyone Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Please OP let us know when she gives you the present.


----------



## tron (Dec 23, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> btw, I'm getting an 8-15mm fisheye for Christmas! I can't wait to play with it.


Oh NOOO. I didn't want to get more lenses this period. I was thinking of it 6 months ago but had gotten over it.
OK, a TS-E 17mm L I had gotten that period was quite a consolation :


----------



## DCM1024 (Dec 23, 2012)

tron said:


> This is a proper thread to wish everyone Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
> 
> Please OP let us know when she gives you the present.



+1 Merry Christmas everyone! Feeling very blessed myself at the moment. Got a 5d3 2 weeks ago, bf just gave me an IPad 4 and I have a 70-200 f/2.8 is ii on loan from cps. Off work for 5 days this weekend and 4 next weekend. Think I'll go to the aquarium and see how this camera and lens combo perform. May God bestow his blessings upon you.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2012)

madmailman said:


> Don't know what I did to deserve my wife but I would so do it again and again (and again)! I hope you have as much fun with yours as I have had with mine. 8)



I assume you mean the 5D!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks all! I will keep you posted! 

Merry Christmas from India! And have a great new year!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## madmailman (Dec 24, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> madmailman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what I did to deserve my wife but I would so do it again and again (and again)! I hope you have as much fun with yours as I have had with mine. 8)
> ...



Erm, no. Both are a lot of fun. ;D

Happy holidays everybody!!


----------



## rpt (Dec 24, 2012)

madmailman said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > madmailman said:
> ...


Big mistake! You should have given more credit to the boss (your wife). This is what you need to do:

edit your post to reflect the above
inform me so I can edit this post

You see, Google makes things so searchable...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 26, 2012)

Got it on Christmas morning... Now in Mysore, India putting it it through its paces! Just awesome!  thanks and have a great 2013 all!


----------



## tron (Dec 26, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> Got it on Christmas morning... Now in Mysore, India putting it it through its paces! Just awesome!  thanks and have a great 2013 all!


Wow! It's now official!  Enjoy with your camera. Did she find out about the charged battery? I guess not :


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 28, 2012)

tron said:


> Wow! It's now official!  Enjoy with your camera. Did she find out about the charged battery? I guess not :



It is awesome, especially paired with my 70-200 IS II... Nope, she had no idea, but i think she charged it too, as it was not put in the box as i had put it!  all is good!


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! It's now official!  Enjoy with your camera. Did she find out about the charged battery? I guess not :
> ...


In that case she must have really wondered why the battery has charged in no time at all ;D


----------



## rpt (Dec 28, 2012)

tron said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


If you were/are in Mysore and clicking, we demand proof... 
Enjoy! It is a great camera.
In case you are wondering who "we" includes, it is none of the quoted - it is I, me and myself


----------



## tron (Dec 29, 2012)

rpt said:


> it is I, me and myself


 3 are a crowd ;D ;D ;D


----------



## rpt (Dec 29, 2012)

tron said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > it is I, me and myself
> ...


Which is why I ignore the other two most of the time ;


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 30, 2012)

rpt said:


> If you were/are in Mysore and clicking, we demand proof...
> Enjoy! It is a great camera.
> In case you are wondering who "we" includes, it is none of the quoted - it is I, me and myself



Attached!


----------



## rpt (Dec 30, 2012)

Great! Enjoy the camera .


----------



## Brand B (Jan 13, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> i think she charged it too, as it was not put in the box as i had put it!  all is good!



Truly a top notch wife. Reminds me of mine.


----------

